# Mid Layer: Puff vs Fleece



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I was trying some of the nano puffs out and just couldn't get into the cut. I figured I'd rip it somehow when riding. 

I currently use a fleece mid, and will keep using it. Breathes fine easy to throw in the wash. A little bulkier compared to the nano puffs, but better movement for me.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

My go-to layering starts with a Helly Hansen synthetic long-sleeve base layer. Mid layer would be either a thick smart-wool or a mid-layer thickness fleece top (depends on the conditions be they mild or very cold; damp or dry), followed by my Burton AK Gore-Tex shell. 

On super cold days, I'll use a synthetic long-sleeved base-layer, a 800 fill level natural down Burton jacket and my Burton AK Gore-Tex shell on top of everything. If necessary, I can open my vents as needed and/or put the down jacket in the car (or the shell in the car) and go from there.

I don't ride in anything Fleece as my exterior layer just because I've found that no level of fleece has very good water repellency imo (compared to Gore-Tex shells that is) and fleece tends to pick up snow instead of shed snow; as a result, I'd pick the down layer over the fleece because for my purposes it's more versatile (can be worn under a shell or as an outer layer).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

R1 hoody all the way. I claim that piece to everyone. A thin merino short or long sleeve as a base and the R1 and your set to go.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I generally run hot so I have:

1) compression tech tshirt 
2) Long sleeve mid layer - examples merino wool shirt, thin fleece
3) Nano puff vest
4) Shell jacket


This is generally good with this set up even at 0 degrees fahrenheit. If it's below 0 then I'll wear a ninja suit or something similar that is also merino wool.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If it's really cold I'll wear this under my jacket, otherwise usually Merino for a mid layer. Bonus of a good primaloft jacket is you can wear it as an outer layer as well, fantastic breathability and moderate waterproofing. I've had the same issue with fleece collecting snow, whereas this sheds it and regulates body temp better than anything else I own.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Homeschool Destroyer shell and I usually just wear a nice hoodie under it. On really cold days I might put on an UA compression shirt as well. My torso has never gotten cold or wet before.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I'm using an un-insulated shell, I'll go with a Patagonia R2 fleece on top of my base layer. On colder days, I'll go with a Patagonia nano-puff instead. If it gets warm, then I unzip the nano part way. The fleece is more breathable.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Polartec fleece, which is a synthetic fleece

HOw's it made video:


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

awesome, so, so far it sounds like fleece got more votes than puff jackets. I will look into getting some fleece, then maybe add a puff jacket end of this season when sales starts again if the fleece wasn't enough

thanks guys :happy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Both .
Thin fleece shirt over a thin base layer is standard - plus the non insulated shell. On cold days I'll add a puff, on very cold days a down jacket.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

as per the recommendations on this thread, I got myself a mid-layer fleece hoodie.

now I'm on the lookout for a good sale on a puff jacket to add to my arsenal. here's a question though: what do you guys think about vests vs sleeved-jackets? any personal pros/cons between the two?




One thing I hate about wearing multiple layers, is holding on to the sleeves of a long-sleeved inner layer so it doesn't roll up when wearing the outer layer. I'm thinking this wouldn't be a problem with a vest. Plus I get hot easy, so the sleevelessness of the vests would provide more ventilation I guess.

I've never worn a vest before though, so I'm not sure if I'd end up getting cold on the arms. Also the jacket would work well as a standalone casual piece that I can wear going to the office or something. The vest, depending on the weather, I won't be able to wear by itself.

Thoughts?


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

look at a marmot variant jacket. its a combo Puffy jacket and fleece. perfect for boarding.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you run hot, then get a vest. I run hot and I only use the nano puff vest with a tech tee and a long sleeve merino wool thin shirt.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> If you run hot, then get a vest. I run hot and I only use the nano puff vest with a tech tee and a long sleeve merino wool thin shirt.


yes I do run hot. that's what I was thinking of doing, just wanted to confirm with other people's experiences since I haven't tried a vest before. thanks :happy:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Reading through this thread I was gonna say look into a vest, I have used a puff vest on those super cold days for years and it's great for keeping the core warm but cool enough to not make me overheat. Got a fleece vest from work last year and it's great for an extra layer over my micro fleece and keeps the bulk down compared to the puffy vest. I also run hot.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I always go fleece simply because you can buy off-brand full synthetic fleece mid-layers for dirt cheap. I spend my money on apparel on quality base layers and shells. Those are the things that matter most. Any full synthetic fleece of appropriate thickness will work just fine for mid-layers.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Where I ride (Bridger Bowl), it's pretty routinely around 0 in the AM. My clothes usually are:

-Patagonia Capilene 2-3 top and bottom, occasionally 4 on bottom
-insulated North Force Freedom pant
-Capilene fleece vest (low profile)
-nano puff pullover
-shell jacket.

If it's warm, I skip either the vest or the puff, and occasionally the capilene bottoms. If it's below zero and likely to stay that way, I might add a heavy fleece between the vest and the puff pullover, but I hate doing that.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

johnsnowboards said:


> what do you guys think about vests vs sleeved-jackets? any personal pros/cons between the two?


Personally, I don't really notice the cold on my arms, only when it gets to my core. Therefore, I like vests and I like the lack of the bulky material around my shoulders


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I wear an ak 3l shell, plus varying layers of merino depending on temps. When it gets quite cold I add a Patagonia puffy with sleeves. I now do this instead of using a thick merino (icebreaker 320) as my mid layer. 

So I am usually wearing a merino t shirt under merino long sleeve, and then adding a puffy, I'm still figuring out the puffy, it's more versatile than I currently use it.


----------

